
Increasingly Competitive College Admissions: Much More Than You Wanted to Know - pliny
https://slatestarcodex.com/2019/04/15/increasingly-competitive-college-admissions-much-more-than-you-wanted-to-know/
======
naveen99
More discussion. Here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/slatestarcodex/comments/bdpv1f/incr...](https://www.reddit.com/r/slatestarcodex/comments/bdpv1f/increasingly_competitive_college_admissions_much/)

